# persona de gran tamaño



## Cloe Garcia

Buenos días a todos:
Necesito saber cómo se dice en una sola palabra "una persona de gran tamaño o anormalmente grande".

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

- ¿un gigante? 

Hasta luego


----------



## Cloe Garcia

En efecto, gracias. No fui clara. Estoy buscando otra palabra que no sea gigante para decir una persona anormalmente alta y corpulenta.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Cloe.

"Acromegálico", creo. En el DRAE veo que hay una tercera acepción que no implia estrictamente el padecimiento de la enfermedad.

Saludos,


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Hombre: hombretón
Mujer: mujerona
¿Es esto lo que querías saber?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Un goliat es otra posibilidad, pero no sé si la palabra buscada es formal, es lenguaje médico o es popular.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Con diferentes matices, también podrían ser: briareo, cíclope, coloso, titán (MM).


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Gracias a todos. Busco una palabra sencilla, sin demás connotaciones y que no implique enfermedad, como la que propone María: hombretón.

¿Hay más palabras?

Gracias.


----------



## krolaina

¿Qué os parece "bigardo"?

*3. *m. y f. despect. coloq. Persona alta y corpulenta


----------



## ManPaisa

O _*gargantúa*_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Grandulón es otra.


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Grandulón es otra.



No sé si se te ha trabucado el dedo, pero por aquí es "grandullón".


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Por acá también es "grandu*l*ón", como apuntó Toño. 

Saludos,


----------



## Lexinauta

Coloquialmente, podría ser un 'gigantón'.


----------



## Alma Shofner

¿Grandullón? Por acá se usa decir grandulón. Mastodonte podría ser otra opción.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Alma Shofner said:


> ¿Grandullón? Por acá se usa decir grandulón. Mastudonte podría ser otra opción.
> Saludos



"Mastodonte" será, ¿no?


----------



## ManPaisa

Nunca había oído _grandullón_, sólo _grandulón_.

Pero el DRAE dice:

_*grandulón**, na**.*_
_* 1.     * adj. coloq. Am. Grandullón, especialmente si se comporta como un niño. U. m. en sent. despect._


----------



## Pinairun

Podría ser un coloso, una persona colosal.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso "hombrón" en español (y "cachimán" en gallego). En Santander he oído en el mismo sentido "gincho" (o quizás "jincho").


----------



## mirx

Largucho, larguchón.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Cloe Garcia said:


> Gracias a todos. Busco una palabra sencilla, sin demás connotaciones y que no implique enfermedad, como la que propone María: hombretón.
> 
> ¿Hay más palabras?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Quizá demasiado coloquiales pero ahí van otras dos: tiarrón, chicarrón.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Calambur said:


> Con diferentes matices, también podrían ser: briareo, cíclope, coloso, titán (MM).


Cíclope no especifica el tamaño, sólo que tiene un ojo en lugar de dos.  Y Coloso y titán indican la fuerza.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En mi barrio también usaríamos "tocho". Otra que se me ocurrió es "largo", pero esta sólo implica altura, no que sea corpulento. Mucho más coloquial es "bicharraco", aunque no sé si se conocerá en todos los lados.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Pa' coloquial, "un tío ganso".


----------



## Vampiro

Un *urso*.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

Coloquialmente, un *'ropero'* (armario donde se guarda la ropa; clóset).


----------



## Namarne

Lexinauta said:


> Coloquialmente, un *'ropero'* (armario donde se guarda la ropa; clóset).


Por aquí también, a un tipo muy grande se le dice que es "un armario".


----------



## bb008

Cómo dice Pinky Dinky Doo (Discovery Kids)..."Colosal".

Saludos.-


----------



## Wolfito

También puedo sugerirte: "Grandote".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> En mi barrio también usaríamos "tocho". Otra que se me ocurrió es "largo", pero esta sólo implica altura, no que sea corpulento. Mucho más coloquial es "bicharraco", aunque no sé si se conocerá en todos los lados.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

Yo también iba a decir "tocho" pero creí que iba a ser demasiado local. Desconocía si por otras zonas se decía.
Fulanito es un tocho de tío, pronunciado por aquí por el sur como " tocho tío" sin el de.

Bicharraco también se oye.


----------



## Davex

En el Caribe usamos mucho grandulón o gigantón.


----------



## piraña utria

Davex said:


> En el Caribe usamos mucho grandulón o gigantón.


 
Hola.

"Caballo" y "camaján" también, aunque con esta acepción creo que la última solamente es de uso local de nuestra tierra.

Saludos,


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela a las mujeres muy grandes y encuerpadas, le dicen "Caballotas".

Saludos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá tambien se les dice "una nevera", "un gorila"...

saludos


----------



## Aby R

Hola:

En Cuba, entre otras:
- Gigantón
- Grandulón
- Un  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-parent:""; 	margin:0cm; 	margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:12.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-ansi-language:ES-TRAD;} @page Section1 	{size:612.1pt 792.1pt; 	margin:70.85pt 3.0cm 70.85pt 3.0cm; 	mso-header-margin:35.45pt; 	mso-footer-margin:35.45pt; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} -->    Monstruo!! (  Este adjetivo también se lo endilgamos a mujeres muy bonitas, a personas muy inteligentes, a deportistas sobresalientes…..)
- Un Escaparate

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador

El hilo se ha convertido en una larga lista y podría seguir creciendo de manera indefinida.
 Cloe, si las sugerencias vertidas hasta ahora no te conforman, deberías aportar más contexto, o precisar más cómo quieres usar el término; si este fuera el caso comunícate con cualquiera de los moderadores de Sólo Español y solicita que se reabra el hilo.*


----------

